# Problemi con gnome e gtk

## diablo666

Ho un problema da cui non riesco a uscire. Ho installato correttamente e senza problemi la distribuzione. Poi ho deciso di installare xmms me lo compila senza problemi ma quando lo faccio partire mi da il seguente errore

bash-2.05b$ xmms

Illegal instruction

bash-2.05b$

e non parte. Pensando che fosse colpa di xmms ho provato a installare xchat

bash-2.05b$ xchat-2

Illegal instruction

bash-2.05b$

stesso problema. 

A questo punto per fare la prova del nove ho installato gnome che usa le gtk e come previsto gnome non parte. Ho installato le gtk 2.2.4-r1

Avete qualche idea di cosa possa essere?

----------

## maur8

Sei sicuro di aver settato le CFLAGS coerentemente con l'hardware della tua macchina?

----------

## diablo666

Ho un athlon 1ghz queste son le flag che ho messo

CFLAGS="-mcpu=athlon -mmmx -m3dnow -msse -pipe -O2"

tutti gli altri programmi che ho compilato non mi han dato problemi

----------

## cerri

Illegal instruction in genera indica un utilizzo errato delle CFLAGS, ossia la richiesta da parte del programma di un'istruzione non disponibile per il processore.

Come hai settato quelle flag? Cioe', come hai fatto per decidere quali fossero le flag ottime per la tua cpu?

----------

## diablo666

mah ho letto a cosa servivan le varie flag e le ho messe, tornerò a controllare se per caso ho sbagliato qualcosa come sicuramente avrò fatto a sto punto. sapete se ci son modi particolari per farlo?

----------

## teknux

prova ad inserire 3dnow, sse ed mmx nella variabile USE di make.conf e toglile dai CFLAGS. in questo modo verranno attivate solo se necessario durante l'installazione dei pacchetti. è probabile che se forzi il compilatore ad usare istruzioni anche quando non servono generi qeul casino sui binari. potrei sbagliare su quello che ho detto, ma non è raro che accada. ad esempio mplayer usa dei CFLAGS impostati a priori ed annulla quelli impostati nel make.conf proprio per non avere casini.

prova a fare come ti ho detto e a ricompilare i programmi incriminati, poi facci sapere  :Wink: 

saluti,

tek

----------

## diablo666

stesso problema 

ora vi dico che USE tengo 

USE="X gtk gnome aalib alsa 3dnow apm arts avi bonobo cdr cscope dga directfb dvb dvd dvdr emacs encode emacs-w3

evo esd fastcgi gb gd gdbm ggi gif gtk2 imlib ipv6 jack java jikes jpeg kde ladcca lcms ldap leim libgda libwww mad

mikmod mmx mozilla mpeg nas ncurses nls oggvorbis opengl oss pdflib perl qt readline samba socks5 svga tcltk tcpd

tiff truetype usb videos wxwindows xml xml2 xmms zlib sse"

 e come 

CFLAGS="-mcpu=athlon -pipe -O2"

solo queste

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Sei sicuro che hai un athlon e non un athlon-tbird?

----------

## teknux

o athlon-xp ?

----------

## diablo666

è un thunderbird ho cambiato l'opzione per l'athlon thunderbird ma sempre la stessa situazione. sicuarmente non è un xp. ma se avessi sbagliato l'architettura penso mi avrebbe dato problemi anche con altre appliczioni.

----------

## Menkalinan

 *diablo666 wrote:*   

> è un thunderbird ho cambiato l'opzione per l'athlon thunderbird ma sempre la stessa situazione. sicuarmente non è un xp. ma se avessi sbagliato l'architettura penso mi avrebbe dato problemi anche con altre appliczioni.

 

Secondo me dovresti reinstallare xmms. Se ho capito quello che dice Cerri le CFLAGS intervengono durante l'emerge, quindi hai installato un pacchetto settato in modo sbagliato e ti dà errore. Se Cerri non mi corregge, prova a fare così.

Io anche sono alle prese con "illegal instruction" e sto modificando le CFLAGS, ma senza risultato. Adesso provo a reinstallare qualcosa con quelle nuove...

...niente da fare! grrrrrrrr ho appena provato. che tristezza! non funziona nemmeno il nano!

Boooooooooooh

----------

## diablo666

già provato milioni di volte a sto punto penso sia colpa delle gtk compilate male ma non so come sistemare... e mi pare strano visto che tutto il resto che avevo compilato allo stesso modo funzionava perfettamente

----------

## cerri

Per curiosita' fai:

```
$ strace -fF -o log.log xmms
```

E dai un'occhiata al file log.log.

----------

## maur8

Se hai cambiato più volte le CFLAGS è possibile che anche gcc sia stato compilato con parametroi sbagliati e forse dovresti ri-emergiarlo (2 in italiano  :Cool: ). Spero di non aver detto una boiata!

Ciao,

Maur8.

----------

## Cristian75

posto alcuni dati 

make.conf

```
CFLAGS="-march=pentium-m -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"
```

USE flag 

```
USE=" X acpi apm alsa arts avi berkdb bitmap-fonts cairo cdr cli crypt cups dbus dlloader dri dvd dvdr eds elibc_glibc emboss encode esd fam firefox fortran gdbm gif gnome gpm gstreamer gtk hal input_devices_evdev input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse ipv6 isdnlog jpeg kde kernel_linux ldap lm_sensors libg++ mad mikmod mp3 mpeg mmx 3dnow sse ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl oss pam pcre pdflib perl png ppds pppd python qt3 qt4 quicktime readline reflection sdl session spell spl ssl tcpd truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode userland_GNU vorbis win32codecs x86 xml xorg xv zlib"
```

cpu pentium 3 mobile

il problema mi si presenta su xchat e audacity se li avvio da shell mi restituiscono il seguente errore

```
cristian@localhost ~ $ xchat

Illegal instruction

```

Grazie

----------

## riverdragon

Prova ad impostare -march=pentium3.

----------

## Cristian75

Grazie della risposta ma purtroppo con:

```
-march=pentium3.
```

non mi compila nulla

xchat:

```
!!! ERROR: net-irc/xchat-2.8.0 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1614:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 971:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  environment, line 3720:   Called src_compile

  xchat-2.8.0.ebuild, line 60:   Called econf '--enable-shm' '--enable-openssl' '--enable-perl' '--enable-python' '--disable-tcl' '--enable-mmx' '--enable-ipv6' '--enable-nls' '--enable-dbus' '--enable-spell=static' '--disable-textfe' '--enable-gtkfe'

  ebuild.sh, line 577:   Called die

!!! econf failed

```

audacity:

```
!!! ERROR: media-sound/audacity-1.3.0b failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1614:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 971:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  environment, line 3332:   Called src_compile

  audacity-1.3.0b.ebuild, line 47:   Called econf '--with-libmad=system' '--without-system' '--with-vorbis=system' '--with-id3tag=system' '--with-libsndfile=system'

  ebuild.sh, line 577:   Called die

!!! econf failed

```

Grazie a tutti

----------

## randomaze

 *Cristian75 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> USE flag 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Sei sicuro che il centrino supporti il 3dnow?

----------

## Cristian75

no infatti e stata una prova che ho voluto fare leggendo i post al riguardo 

il mio pc non sopporta 3dnow se non erro lo sopportano gli amd e non gli intel.

cmq ora sto provando a ricompilare ancora una volta con :

```
CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"
```

vi faro sapere il risultato 

ciao e grazie

----------

## randomaze

 *Cristian75 wrote:*   

> cmq ora sto provando a ricompilare ancora una volta con :
> 
> ```
> CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"
> ```
> ...

 

Se non hai disabilitato la USE 3dnow mi sa che non ci saranno cambiamenti  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## djinnZ

Prova -Os piuttosto. Anche se è più che probabile che sia qualche libreria a richiederlo.

----------

## Cristian75

allora rieccomi ho provato a ricompilare ho risolto in parte.

Xchat ora funge... 

audacity no. 

solito problema

nb ora provo anche con Os

----------

## Cristian75

No nulla da fare non funziona sempre lo stesso problema...

dite che mi conviene provare a ricompilare il gcc ?

magari e quello non so qualche idea ? 

cmq grazie

----------

## randomaze

 *Cristian75 wrote:*   

> No nulla da fare non funziona sempre lo stesso problema...
> 
> dite che mi conviene provare a ricompilare il gcc ?
> 
> magari e quello non so qualche idea ? 
> ...

 

Hai eliminato 3dnow dalle USE flags? E dopo hai fatto un emerge --newuse world?

----------

## Cristian75

no per il semplice fatto che ho inserito quella use senza fare un emerge --newuse world

cmq ora provo a fare come mi consigli magari risolvo poi faccio sapere...

----------

## Cristian75

no nulla da fare non funge audacity non so piu che prove fare  :Sad: 

----------

## Cristian75

up

----------

## Cristian75

Non riesco proprio a capire perche non funziona...  :Sad: 

una cosa devo capire sono io che sbaglio ho è gentoo che non funziona ?

----------

